# Any Electro House or House Music Fans Out there?



## User49 (May 31, 2007)

*Any house/electro house music fans on here? I love all music, but at the mo I'm really getting into house*




*It reminds me of summer time and the light evenings. **I'm wanting to buy a new compilation cd with some good stuff on it! Favorites of mine include : funky house summer 2006 and the hed kandi house cds... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's a song called 'pulling me under' on one of the hed kandi cds by richard disdale feat. wray and that is like my fave song at the mo!:dancey:  Also suggestions of songs/djs?




*


----------



## xbeatofangelx (May 31, 2007)

Deep dish, Infected Mushroom, Above and Beyond. Check out their myspace music pages to preview songs.


----------



## User49 (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbeatofangelx* 

 
_Deep dish, Infected Mushroom, Above and Beyond. Check out their myspace music pages to preview songs._

 
I love deep dish! Well that song that came out last summer, 'flashdance' was it? I bought the single. I've never heard of the other two! Thanks!


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 8, 2007)

I loooooove this stuff and now that I am married and a Mom, I never get to go out and dance anymore so please PM me with suggestions.  I am going to check out the ones mentioned above.


----------



## Lil_D (Jun 18, 2007)

I LOVE John B he's the shit. He's been my favorite DJ for a while now I saw him last summer he's so cute it was his b-day I went up to him wished him a happy b-day and asked me to plant a kiss on his cheek. 

Here's his myspace page you can check his music out there lately he's been spinning some electro house good stuff. ENJOY!

http://www.myspace.com/johnbbeta


----------



## redambition (Jun 19, 2007)

you're in the UK - have you heard of Simian Mobile Disco? They hail from Britain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am loving their stuff at the moment.

http://www.simianmobiledisco.co.uk/


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 19, 2007)

Ministry of Sound The Annual is always a safe bet.  The Deep Dish Flashdance single is on The Annual 2006 I believe.  I love Hatiras - Electronic Luv, great summer cd.  Also love David Guettas podcasts (an hour or so each).  Love downloading electronic podcasts b/c sometimes you have no idea what you're getting when buy a house cd.  Could be great, could be crap.


----------



## User49 (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_you're in the UK - have you heard of Simian Mobile Disco? They hail from Britain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am loving their stuff at the moment.

http://www.simianmobiledisco.co.uk/_

 

I haven't heard of that yet! I will search for it tho!


----------



## User49 (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_  Love downloading electronic podcasts b/c sometimes you have no idea what you're getting when buy a house cd.  Could be great, could be crap._

 

That is so true! Some of it  you fall in love with, but usually i find on mix cds it's only half i fall in love with and the rest are 'meh'. If you know what I mean. I bought that deep dish single when it was out, such a GOOD song! I found a few remixes by green velvet with deep dish as well that are very good!


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm going to see deepdish next saturday, at electric daisy carnival in los angeles!


----------



## User49 (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbeatofangelx* 

 
_I'm going to see deepdish next saturday, at electric daisy carnival in los angeles!_

 

Jealous!? Moi? xx


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 26, 2007)

LOVE LOVE electro house/disco house/etc!!! well most electronica music anyway
I got to see Kaskade a month ago and it was AWESOME. 
I HIGHLY reccomend Junior Sanchez Dirty Dirty House CD
and if you're more on the electroclash liking side, Electro Nouveau 2 CD set
of course Hed Kandi, MOS, can't go wrong!
yay. glad to see this thread, it makes me happy


----------



## User49 (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_LOVE LOVE electro house/disco house/etc!!! well most electronica music anyway
I got to see Kaskade a month ago and it was AWESOME. 
I HIGHLY reccomend Junior Sanchez Dirty Dirty House CD
and if you're more on the electroclash liking side, Electro Nouveau 2 CD set
of course Hed Kandi, MOS, can't go wrong!
yay. glad to see this thread, it makes me happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the reply! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to look for both of those cds! At the moment I am loving the song Brighter Days by Cajmere (check it out on myspace) ! Keep any suggestions coming because I am on the hunt for some new music! xx :nod:


----------



## ColdNovember (Jul 2, 2007)

I LOVE Electronica music!!!! I've been getting more into house music recently. Trance and Breaks has always been my favorite. 


I saw Ferry Corsten 2 weeks ago and had a blast. I'm looking forward to seeing Tiesto in a few weeks.

Here are a few good sites to download Electronica music from
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   :

http://www.puroeuro.com

http://club-trance.net

http://www.tranceparadize.org

The sites all have a massive amount of house music to download


----------



## SELFstyled (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_LOVE LOVE electro house/disco house/etc!!! well most electronica music anyway
I got to see Kaskade a month ago and it was AWESOME._

 
YAY! Another Kaskade fan!


----------



## User49 (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ColdNovember* 

 
_I LOVE Electronica music!!!! I've been getting more into house music recently. Trance and Breaks has always been my favorite. 


I saw Ferry Corsten 2 weeks ago and had a blast. I'm looking forward to seeing Tiesto in a few weeks.

Here are a few good sites to download Electronica music from
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   :

http://www.puroeuro.com

http://club-trance.net

http://www.tranceparadize.org

The sites all have a massive amount of house music to download_

 

Lucky! Have fun! Thanks for the sites I will def. check them out! It's just the perfect music for a summer evening and in the morning before i get ready for work and while i slap on all the make up i just love listening to stuff to put me in a good mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks again!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jul 4, 2007)

I thought Infected Mushroom were more of a psy-trance mob? I am a die-hard metal fan but love to hear cheesy melodic trance when I am out at an event here in Sydney!


----------

